
Cosmic JS is now 100% Serverless - tonyspiro
https://www.cosmicjs.com/changelog/infrastructure-upgrade-new-metafields-and-more
======
tonyspiro
This changelog announcement is a big one for us and includes:

Upgraded infrastructure

New Metafields and

Optimizations to our open source clients.

1\. Infrastructure Upgrade

We're happy to tell you that all Cosmic JS components are now powered 100% by
serverless technologies. By running completely even-driven using AWS Lambda
functions, the REST API, GraphQL API, Dashboard application, and the website
are now infinitely scalable through high traffic loads.

This is huge, because it means you can depend on us to deliver your content
through the highest traffic loads with dynamic server capacity on demand. This
is also big for the Cosmic JS team, because we are now able to make product
improvements at a higher velocity with a more streamlined deployment process.

We have also added a caching service to our website to serve our website
resources at the edge. Your team can now get to any resource on cosmicjs.com
faster and easier with at least 10x faster page loading from any spot on the
globe.

Read more at the changelog link:
[https://www.cosmicjs.com/changelog/infrastructure-upgrade-
ne...](https://www.cosmicjs.com/changelog/infrastructure-upgrade-new-
metafields-and-more)

